# Most Potent ISOM?



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

What would you say is the most killer strong, head spinning, weak in the knees, nose hair burning ISOM out there? 

I've been getting back into ISOMs recently (I know - why did I ever stop?!) and have been smoking TONS of JDN Antanos the past few years. Any ISOMs out there that make the Antanos seem like pansy cigars? I like to torture myself to the point where Im borderline u 

thanks


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

strongest I've had by far was a RyJ Cazadores.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> strongest I've had by far was a RyJ Cazadores.


I thought so to.

PL En cedros - 1972. NavyDoc and I smoked em a whild back. We lit a 99Cazadore and puff puffed them. The Cazadore tasted like a macanudo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought so to.
> 
> PL En cedros - 1972. NavyDoc and I smoked em a whild back. We lit a 99Cazadore and puff puffed them. The Cazadore tasted like a macanudo.


MMMMM......Macanudo Cazadore.......MMMMMMM


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Not much of the regular production stuff bothers me. However, I have had some double ligero custom rolleds that put me on my ass.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Just about anything on an empty stomach :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought so *to.*
> 
> PL En cedros - 1972. NavyDoc and I smoked em a *whild* back. We lit a 99Cazadore and puff puffed them. The Cazadore tasted like a macanudo.


(in my best Cliff Clavin voice)

Well Norm... it's a little known fact that the first thing to go during nicotine withdraws are spelling skills 

Sorry Dave... I tried to stop myself :sl


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Taboada Salamone.

Kick your dick in the dirt strong. 

Nothing comes close except maybe his Robustos Extras (blends do vary though from season to season/ year to year)

Gordo


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

RyJ Cedros no. 2 took me by suprise....


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

A RyJ Hermoso #2 Smacked me like I was a little Biatch

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Strongest I've had is from a box of very dark 2001 Partagas Coronas. Big, spicy, strong, almost mean tasting ISOMs.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinteros


----------



## cohibaguy (Feb 22, 2006)

an esplendido made me lie down once at a friend's place. But I remember I smoked it too quickly. That was some 6 years ago. Cazadores will do the trick too...


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Quinteros


Quinteros are strong you think? What size in particular? I remember having the Brevas like 7 yrs ago and liking it, but I cant remember how strong it was...


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

The only cigar that has actually made me queezy was a RASS, but that could be due to many factors. 

Speaking from forum/book knowledge as opposed to personal experience the Boli CE is usually pretty stout! Surprised it hasn't shown up on the list yet.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Without doubt, of current production, the RyJ Cazadores.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Herfzilla said:


> Without doubt, of current production, the RyJ Cazadores.


and they're cheap too.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

smokemifyagotem said:


> Quinteros are strong you think? What size in particular? I remember having the Brevas like 7 yrs ago and liking it, but I cant remember how strong it was...


This goes back about 12 years ago or so, but I think they were Nacionales. Had a little roughness like a Punch tubo can have, but much more so. I bought the box in France.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Gordon in NM said:


> Taboada Salamone.
> 
> Kick your dick in the dirt strong.
> 
> ...


Sweet, Kerry sent me one of those and another one of Taboadas. I'm saving them for a special time.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

The RyJ Cazadores is like a kick in the nuts by a super model. Good but it hurts. When you first buy a box they're great then by the 3rd one you're like damn I can taste this in my asshole. But still a great cigar but certainly needs some age to mellow out some of the harshness, not the power just the harshness.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

The standard answer is of course clearly given above, but to me, it's the cigar that the roller is rolling and watching the baseball game and accidentally sticks way too much ligero in it. I had a Hoyo double that made me nearly hurl. I never saw it coming. To me there is no consistent answer to that question. But the strongest intentional stick is likely the Cazadore.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> PL En cedros - 1972. NavyDoc and I smoked em a while back. We lit a 99Cazadore and puff puffed them. The Cazadore tasted like a macanudo.


I'll second that....holy crap what a great evening and one heck of a cigar


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I'll second that....holy crap what a great evening and one heck of a cigar


Hey Doc, how's it going? Nice to see you here Paul!


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

Of commercial i don't remember. Made from a roller in havana the mine cigars!! made with my personal blend made from reinaldo.

habanaman


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I'll second that....holy crap what a great evening and one heck of a cigar


I'll third that..I was there too right?.Lol. Cazadore was freaking kickn dat a$$ then the PL stepped up and tore me a new a$$hole..Klugs had an agenda that night I think. u :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Non Reg. production, anything Taboada. Production cigars, Punch SS#2's, Part. Coronas, Romeo Cazadores. When aged 10-15 years the Boli C.E. and Upmann #2 are very strong cigars also.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

I have to agree with the Taboada's. Specially the Robusto Extra from 04. Those are like a kick to the jimmies by Selma Hayek. It hoits but it hoits good. X


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

That one is easy. Any Bolivar Corona Gigante. Oh God everytime I smoke these I need to take a nap right afterwards!

ATL


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

For me, the strongest havana that I have ever smoked was a La Escepcion Cazadores Miramar. This cigar was over 30 years old and the wrapper was oscuro from the oil content staining the wrapper.
This cigar was so strong that it made me break out in a cold sweat..........even after 30 years!
An unbelievable cigar!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Cartierusm said:


> ...you're like damn I can taste this in my asshole.


Now that's just plain funny. :r Just a thought, but maybe you need to rethink your smoking style. You don't let any of your buddies puff on your cigar after you.....do you? :r

Seriously though, the OTHER descriptions make me wanna pick up a box.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Gordon in NM said:


> Taboada Salamone.
> 
> Kick your dick in the dirt strong.
> 
> ...


The 04 Taboada Canonoza's were just brutal. I liked the double pyramid size the best from 04. I don't know if the Canonaza needed more age but it was too strong and I don't say that very often. Kind of harsh and one noted I thought.


----------



## OFT (Mar 19, 2006)

Had a VR Farmie once that gave me the hiccups.


----------



## Embers (Apr 7, 2005)

Herfzilla said:


> Without doubt, of current production, the RyJ Cazadores.


In my experience, I'd give this one the nod as well. Even with some years on them, they can pack a nice punch. Great tasting cigar as well, I just recommend eating first.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I just picked up a box of these cazadores 
drill said that they were the only cigar that he would just pick up and smoke new of todays production 
and da klugs said it would stop my heart
I just got CPR recertified with a buddy so I think I may just smoke with him in case daves warning comes true


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought so to.
> 
> PL En cedros - 1972. NavyDoc and I smoked em a whild back. We lit a 99Cazadore and puff puffed them. The Cazadore tasted like a macanudo.


*PL En cedros - 1972. *

know anywhere these can be had???


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

pound for pound, I think the siglo 1 packs quite a punch for such a small gar.


----------

